# Viair compressor not turning on



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

I guess this issue was covered already, but could not find any related answers. 
My compressor suddenly stopped working, I can hear the relay making a click noise when I disconnect and reconnect it, that means it gets the to fill signal. 

Was my compressor burnt or it still can be the relay?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

Most likely the relay. They are cheap an fail after a while. Send the power direct to the pump to verify. Btw, some aftermarket relays aren't switched they way they are marked. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks, it was the fuse and the realy that went bad. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The fuse AND relay? At the same time? :screwy:


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, the setup was second hand. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The system being second hand has nothing to do with fuses and relays. If they work, they work; if they blow they blow. There is a 99.9999% chance that the fuse and relay won't ever blow at the same time, the only time this would every happen on a proper install is during a severe electrical surge which simultaneously fuses the relay coil and blows the fuse. The only other time this would happen is if *you have something wired up incorrectly*. I would be interested to see what else was on the other side of the blown fuse and in general how the system is wired up, it seems like there is something fishy going on here and instead of just replacing fuses and relays it might be best to see what the root of the problem is.

Could we get a bit more information on which management system you have, how long you have had it installed before this happened, and what conditions occurred around this event?


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

It is an airlift v2 connected directly to the distribution board under the steering wheel with a 30amp fuse, nothing else. It occured while I played a bit with the setup to gain more low, so the tank was filled several times. It was on a hot day, and the compressor started several times, I guess it was the cause.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

1) Was the car on or off when the compressors would run?
2) What compressor are you running?
3) What wire size are you running?


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

Car on. 
Viair 400c
3/8. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

